# i want to get a winding diagram of table fan motor



## arunkc (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my GT-S6102 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok......


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

http://www.goevans.com/EHB_pgs0803.pdf


----------

